# M.S.E. Advanced SQ Seminar - Nov 10-11, Bixby, OK



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

All right,

IASCA, USACi, and MECA Finals are wrapped up for 2012, and it has been a great season for Sound Quality overall. Now it's time to get started with preparations for the 2013 season. 

Over the past season, I have heard from SQ competitors and high-end retailers across the country that would like to attend the Advanced Sound Quality Seminar, where they can acquire the knowledge and learn the techniques needed to design and install great sounding mobile audio systems.

We have an Advanced SQ Seminar scheduled for November 10-11 in the Mobile Soundstage Engineering facility in Bixby, OK. For anyone that wants to advance their SQ knowledge base, this is a tremendous opportunity to do so. 

The class is two very full days, covering everything from the human hearing system, how audio recordings are created, reference audio systems, speaker placement and enclosures, overall system design, system tuning skills and equipment, and much more. We give you the full set of knowledge needed to create any high-end SQ system. Check out the attached flyer fo rmore details.

We've reduced the attendance fee for this seminar to $450 for this seminar from the regular price of $600. We will be working in the MSE facility, and expenses will be lower, so we can pass the savings on to those attending.

It is easy to find, being just on the south side of Tulsa, and there are several hotels nearby. If you need hotel information, and/or would like to share a room with someone else attending, let us know.

We will limit the number of people attending to 25 or less, so we can ensure everyone will have a good seat, and work with the hands and ears-on demos.

If you are interested in attending, please give us a call, or shoot us an email as soon as possible. We've got a number of people signed up already, and time is getting close.

Thanks!

Mark Eldridge
Mobile Soundstage Engineering
[email protected]
(918) 810-2535


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This sounds awesome! No pun intended.


----------

